# Green eye goop



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby woke up with snotty like green eye goop in one eye this morning. There hasn't been much this afternoon. I assume this requires a vet visit. She is getting spayed this Friday so I don't think I can hold off till then

After googling, it may be conjunctivitis. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Could be just allergies. Dexter is very allergic and his eyes will have what we call "eye boogers" on occasion. Unless it's keeping her eye from opening I would think it could wait until Friday. Try giving her some benadryl. 

From the net: How much benadryl (diphenhydramine) should you give a dog?
My vet and others I've asked about this specifically say you should administer up to 1 mg/lb every 8 hours (or 3 times a day -- tid). So if you have a 20 lb. dog, it's 20 mg of diphenhydramine. This is higher than the equivalent dose for humans, but nevertheless seems to be the accepted dose for dogs. 
[/color]


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I tried Benadryl and other allergy meds my vet gave her 2 weeks ago. Doesn't seem to be getting better. She has diarrhea now so taking her to the vet today. I hope this doesn't throw off her spaying appt on friday. Really want to get that over with.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

UPDATE - it ended up being conjunctivitis (pink eye). Ruby also had a large lump on the top of her head. We thought it was a weird growing stage thing. Found an old post of someone else having same issue with their puppy but never found out why. The vet said Ruby most have bumped her head on something. The took some fluid out of it and everything tested out ok so now waiting for it to go down on its own.

Do I have a Viszla or a toddler?...LOL Gotta love it!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Glad RubyRoo's bump tested fine. Pumpkin was treated for conjunctivitis too about 2 months ago. She still tends toward goopy eyes. I suspect it is allergy related in her case. Hope RubyRoo is all well soon.


----------

